
In postwar Japan, rapid growth helped erode ties; now elderly Japanese die alone - jseliger
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/30/world/asia/japan-lonely-deaths-the-end.html
======
pvaldes
Is happening in Europe also

On the other side, to die in your home do not seems worst than to die in a big
nursing home when elders are dehumanised, filled with pills and treated as if
they were fools or small children. Some of them are good and fine, other are
designed to just milk elders money until the last cent. A human's parking.

------
temp1
Are there any books, fictional or other-wise discussing this issue in the
context of a developed country?

~~~
hkmurakami
It has a formal term in Japanese so there's likely plenty of books and
research in their language

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kodokushi](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kodokushi)

